# Thoughts on Jacob sheep?



## SRobles (Jun 12, 2007)

What are everyones thoughts on this breed?


----------



## CountryFried (Dec 22, 2003)

I have enjoyed mine for 6 years. Mine are pretty unsociable and certain ones are difficult to deal with, as in hoof trimming, worming, shearing, but I hear you can spend time getting them more tame. 
I've had wonderful luck with their mothering abilities, as they lamb mostly without anyone's help. Most seem to prefer me leave them alone as they run to get in a private setting to lamb. 
Very hardy as far a worm tolerance. The fleeces range in softness from med. soft to exceptionally soft. The colors spin up beautifully into variegated yarns. 
I bought mine because they were unusual. The 4 horns, the patchwork colors of the fleeces. I've really enjoyed my yard ornaments. 
Sherry


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

......I just don't like them. Their horns are a pain to deal with, their attitudes towards people stink, and when they yget out, they just don't want to come home. Other than that, I like their wool and respect those people out there who do raise them.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I used to farmsit for friends who raised shetlands, romney, and jacob's. Seemed to me that the Jacob's were smarter than the other two breeds. At least...I never found a jacob upside down in the water trough...ahem. 
They were easier to work with for taming them down, too. 
Never heard my friends having any problems with the Jacob's come lambing, either. 

I spin and weave....love the jacob's fleece. yes, there is a bit of difference in the fleeces softness/crimp. but they sure can spin up nice. 

Oh, and kids LOVE Jacob's at petting farms. "look mom! FOUR horns! and SPOTS!"


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Have had Jacob sheep since last July. They are very tolerant of heat, feet rarely need trimming, very nice fleeces. Prefer to lamb without intervention. My sheep are largely friendly enough tho to come up for scratches, but my Dorsets are practically lap sheep so have been good role models. The horns make good handholds too.


----------



## shaneymc (Jan 1, 2003)

we're happy with our jacobs. they don't eat us out of house and home and while they prefer not to be handled, the magic grain scoop conquers all. they come at a gallop when they see/hear it. i find the horns to be convenient for catching them when the need arises..


----------



## Nesser (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm also happy with my Jacobs. They come when I call and I have had no problems with the horns. 

Nesser


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I looked at Jacobs in the beginning. A neighbor has some. I decided that although I might add one or two to the spinner's flock I have, I would never want to breed them. Why?

Apparently, there are many details that have to be just right on these sheep, to register. The markings must be just so in size and placement, the color of tongue, nose and hooves is a consideration, as is the placement and growth pattern of the horns. My neighbor is constantly bemoaning the problems with this lamb or that. To my knowledge, none of her sheep are 'right'. One has perfect wool markings, but the nose and hooves are wrong. Another has poor horn placement. Etc., etc., etc.

So, someone could have an animal with excellent confirmation, and wonderfully textured wool...and it be unregisterable and unbreedable because the markings are 'wrong'. :shrug: 

I think what we've done to a 'primitive' breed is just despicable.

If someone wants to breed for spinners and meat, and not breed registered animals, then they're probably gonna enjoy them. If they want registered beasties, I think these would be a headache.

But that's just my admittedly jaundiced opinion. 
Meg


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

I have a few forsale .. That said they are not a breed for someone who wants nice quiet sheep. when cornered they will jump fences like no other breed I have seen. Mine are not real friendly either. However they will gladly rush you for the grain bucket.


The do however have a very nice fleece.

Anyone know how they taste ?


Patty


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Patty0315 said:


> Anyone know how they taste ?
> 
> 
> Patty


Being a vegetarian, all I could think of was fuzzy!


----------



## The_Shepherdess (Dec 5, 2005)

"_Fuzzy?_" I'll bet they're pretty good. I wonder if anyone's tried crossing them for four horns and a calmer temperament? I'd like to try that if I ever have the money for experimentation.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Most of my Jacobs have 4 horns - handy handles but can be rough on the clothes, I have one Jacob ventilated T-shirt. That's because most, even the ram, will come up for scratches and rubs. Now some would find a friendly ram scary but my thoughts are: he's right next to me, I know where he is and I can steer him around to where I want him without lots of running about. When I go into the bachelor quarters, he comes right up and we do what's necessary, then we walk together to the fence and I leave. So for anyone interested in a mannerly ram, he is for sale since now I need new blood. He comes with his companion wether and a non-related ewe too.


----------



## jacobs (Jan 11, 2005)

I've had Jacob sheep for 12+ years. Mine are docile, friendly and very sociable. They are easy to handle and I have no problems with the rams even when the ewes are in season. In the last few years I introduced a Jacob/Barbados ewe and another Jacob/? cross to my flock. Both were black and white. I now have the most colorful flock of sheep that I have seen in one place. I currently have 60 but my wife says I have to get down to at least 10. Anyone interested? CHEAP!! Volume discount. I have a lot of rams and most of this years lambs are rams. I have winter and spring lambs and adults. The last two pictures are of rams that I sold to petting zoos.


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Now that is one devilish set of horns!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

What lovely looking fellows!


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

Searched and found this. Thought I'd *BUMP* and see if there were any new opinions. Friends got us interested.


----------



## mwhit (Jun 8, 2006)

Well, I bought Patty's Jacobs last fall and I love them. Just had a few lambs born with no help from me and they are sooo cute. She's right-- they can *jump* and they do baaaa alot! They are not as friendly as my goats, but they don't give me a real hard time. The ram has gotten away from me a time or two (he's Jacob/Icelandic) but he always come for the feed. He's never been agressive-- he's actually friendlier than the ewes.

That said, they are my first sheep so I can't compare them to other breeds.

Michelle


----------



## beoircaile (May 2, 2006)

I love my Jacobs. I have several different breeds of sheep and they are a lot like children- you love them for different reasons. My 4 horn Jacob ram has one of the best temperaments in the males (and I never trust the boys...). And at least with the horns you know where they are.

I was reading through the posts about the problem registering animals- not sure why that would be. Yes they need to meet the breed characteristics, but I don't think it's that hard to register an animal. The whole point it, you don't need to register animals that aren't going to be used for breeding. If the horns are bad (ie aiming at the face) you won't want that animal around anyway.

Here's my "lovely" boy- his upper horns are about 18"-24" tall!


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

SRobles said:


> What are everyones thoughts on this breed?


I don't raise them, but I am a hand spinner. I really like the wool and if I could, I would have some. Personally, the horns give me the creeps though. JMHO.

donsgal


----------



## Clone (Apr 8, 2008)

I have jacobs and some jacobs cross. Very low maintenance and hardy. Don't require help during lambing. Horns make great handles! Here's some of my boys:


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Mine are friendly, co-operative, and very easy to handle.
My ram is sweet all the time even in rut.
We handle all the sheep from baby on.
They are cuddled, held, tossed in shearing positions from the time they are born so as adults they know what to expect and are great.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

They taste good! We butchered a ram last year, and have enjoyed him very much.


----------

